# XML-Merge-Tool



## borobudur (5. Aug 2010)

Hallo, ich bin auf der suche nach einem xml-merge-tool. 

Das tool muss wirklich die nodes mergen und nicht einfach zeilenweise. 

SVN kann das nicht, oder?


----------



## Noctarius (5. Aug 2010)

Kommr drauf an was du unter Merge verstehst. Um nicht Zeilenweise zu mergen müsste der Merger ja den Aufbau des XML verstehen und wissen wie was gemerged werden soll. Ergo benötigt es Regeln. Ich würde fast sagen XSLT Translation würde eventuell helfen.


----------



## Gast2 (5. Aug 2010)

borobudur hat gesagt.:


> SVN kann das nicht, oder?



Nur um die vorherige Antwort zu ergänzen: Nein, SVN Merge macht auch nur ein zeilenweises mergen von text files.


----------



## Wildcard (7. Aug 2010)

Du kannst für das XML ein EMF Modell erstellen und dann EMF Compare darauf loslassen. Du bekommst ein Diff und ein Match Modell das programmatisch zum Merge verwenden kannst und du bekommst einen grafischen Editor für einen händischen Merge auf Modellebene


----------



## Noctarius (8. Aug 2010)

Aber auch dieser Diff ist Zeilenbasiert, oder nicht?


----------



## Wildcard (8. Aug 2010)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Aber auch dieser Diff ist Zeilenbasiert, oder nicht?


Nein, modellbasiert, daher muss auch erst das Ecore erzeugt werden um die XML einlesen zu können.
Eclipse Modeling - EMF - Home


----------



## Noctarius (8. Aug 2010)

Ah ok, wieder was gelernt


----------

